# Which 7mm08 bullet



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

I have narrowed it down to three factory bullets for deer and hogs for my 708,; the Federal Fusions, Federal Partitions, and Hornady Superperformance. 

Do you have any reviews on these bullets?


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've hunted with a 7mm-08 for years now and love the caliber. I shoot Remington 120 grain hollow points and have never had any issues with them. It works well on deer or porkers. Good luck.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Hornady 139 gr Interlock*

My nephew shoots the 7mm-08 and we have shot lots of ammo. The fusion and Nosler Ballistic tip in the 140 grain are very accurate (less than 1 moa)but by far the worst deer ammo we have ever shot. They leave a small hole and 90% of the deer run off 50 yards or more. Some more than 100 yards. The 139 grain interlock is not a pretty bullet. But shoots well and blows a giant hole. Drops 90% in their tracks. 41.5 grains of R-15 and loaded 15 thousands off the lands in the ruger compact and it is an unbelievable set up. The factory ammo works great also. We have taken 40 or 50 deer with that bullet and love it.The noslers were the most accurate but not worth a dang for hunting. We target shoot with this bullet out to 500 yards. The fusions shot good but the deer ran forever. Tracking jobs on both bullets were long and hard. Just my 2 cents. Hope it helps. Good luck.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Vote --->*

My vote would be for the Partitions. I have killed deer that was 275 to near 300lbs on the hoof with them(140gr) outta a 7mm Rem Mag. Also moose and black bear(175gr) with them. The 60gr NosPart's(223) work well on the smaller Fla deer and will easily kill the 80-120lb hogs that are common. With a well placed shot I would not hesitate shooting an even bigger hog at the closer (<100yds) ranges.

If I had a 7-08 I would surely pick the great line of NosParts. Probably the 140's. ---SAWMAN


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

ANY 7mm-08 HORNADY 139gr SST. haven't had a deer run more than 10-15yds if they run at all.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Ihave shot numerous bullets out of my 7-08 and im sold on the fusions.very acurate out of my a bolt.ive shot 20 deer with them in the last 2 yrs and over 20 hogs.only 2 deer an 3 hogs have ran off.good blood trails on the ones that ran.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Capt. Delynn 7mm-08 and we have shot lots of ammo. . The 139 grain interlock is not a pretty bullet. But shoots well and blows a giant hole. Drops 90% in their tracks. 41.5 grains of R-15 and loaded 15 thousands off the lands in the ruger compact and it is an unbelievable set up. The factory ammo works great also. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
A good thread: 
How about the Hornady 139 interlock with SST ? 
Do you get exit wounds ? That is my #1 goal. I WANT AN EXIT WOUND.
Thanks for the input by all.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Capt. Delynn 7mm-08 and we have shot lots of ammo. . The 139 grain interlock is not a pretty bullet. But shoots well and blows a giant hole. Drops 90% in their tracks. 41.5 grains of R-15 and loaded 15 thousands off the lands in the ruger compact and it is an unbelievable set up. The factory ammo works great also.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A good thread:
> How about the Hornady 139 interlock with SST ?
> ...


 The Hornady 139 SST will blow a good hole in a deer for you. Have shot many deer with it and never had a problem. If the deer does run there is a big enough exit hole for a blood trail but I have never had one run after shooting with this bullet. I have also used the Rem 120 hollow point and it pops a pretty good hole also and have not had one run more than about 10 yards with it.


----------



## Borty (Nov 3, 2008)

My only hesitation with the hornady SST is the deflection factor... They would be great for food plots , but I am worried about shooting through any little bit of brush or twigs while hunting in the woods or thick stuff. I missed a doe last year with the Nosler ballistic tips because of a deflection.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Borty said:


> My only hesitation with the hornady SST is the deflection factor... They would be great for food plots , but I am worried about shooting through any little bit of brush or twigs while hunting in the woods or thick stuff. I missed a doe last year with the Nosler ballistic tips because of a deflection.


 I hunt in the woods only and have not had a problem but I always wait for a clear shot. Shooting through brush with any bullet is taking a chance on deflection. I am sure there could be a small twig in the way that you may not see but again I have never had a problem and every deer I have shot with the SST came to the house


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Borty said:


> My only hesitation with the hornady SST is the deflection factor... They would be great for food plots , but I am worried about shooting through any little bit of brush or twigs while hunting in the woods or thick stuff. I missed a doe last year with the Nosler ballistic tips because of a deflection.


I have used the Hornady 139 SST for the past 2 yrs and have shot threw brush many times with no issues. You hit a branch it makes a bigger hole when it hits the deer, out of the 22 I have dropped with my 7mm-08 half was shot threw brush with no deflection issue.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

scbass said:


> I have used the Hornady 139 SST for the past 2 yrs and have shot threw brush many times with no issues. You hit a branch it makes a bigger hole when it hits the deer, out of the 22 I have dropped with my 7mm-08 half was shot threw brush with no deflection issue.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
How many, or what % of the deer you shot with the 139 SST had exit wounds ?
Thanks


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*SST good choice I bet.*

I have to admit, I have not shot the SST in the 7mm-08. Although I have shot it in the 30's (300 WM, 30-06)and 45 cals. and really like it. I would bet, I would like it in the 284 cal also. So any comments I have on the sst in the 7mm-08 would only be hear say or a guess. Sorry. 

The interlocks will give you a pass through. We shoot the high shoulder shot if we can. But, everyone knowns, deer are not paper targets. Hunting in the woods, you get what you can. 

The old misconception of the boat tail bullet is the way to go has been falling by the way side for years. The flat base bullet has been in the winning circle as much as any at the 1000 yard matches in the last couple years. So the sst takes a back seat to no one. I would put my money on you being completely happy with the SST. I have shot them out to 1017 yards in a 30 cal and did ok with them. So hunting, I bet it would make you very happy. 

As for the remington ammo. Let me completely discredit myself but saying this. (I like them). Remington can be one of the most inconsistently made ammos made. Powder, bullet run out, and bullet shape can be very different from one bullet to the next. Thats just to name a few things. But, they tend to shoot well in most rifles. What can you say about that. In the end, they get the job done. 

As far as bullet deflection. Every bullet will deflect every time you hit something. Period. Some more so than others. There are books written on this subject. About a 100 different variables to consider. Heck even wind deflects a bullet. Don't ever think a small limb will not. 

Not looking to start an arguement, Just my 2 cents. Take it for what its worth. It may be worth less than 2 cents. 

Great reading and comments everyone.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

I have had 2 without exit wounds and 20 with and they have been baseball size holes. But its whatever the person wants to shoot they just have to try different rounds until they get what they are looking for. For me its been the 139 SST.


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

I hunted with a 7-08 last year for the first time and shot 2 deer with it. First was a good sized doe, shot her with 140 gran Federal Prem. Barnes bullet. Made a good shot at about 80 yards, there was no exit wound and she ran about 40 yards. Shot a 7 point at 75 yards in a brushy area with a Hornaday 139 lite mag; blew a golf ball sized hole all the way through him. He attempted to take a few steps but fell dead. I like both bullets but I am sticking with the 139 ballistic tip for now.


----------

